# TESO: Skandal [Hexenjagt]



## DarkButFair (7. August 2014)

Hallo, ich habe mir die Anker-Gameing Maus vor einigen Wochen gekauft und diese hat wie viele tollen Schnick Schnack wie z.B. Makro-Funktionen.


Ich wollte mir damit das ständige "Pfeilstate nach oben und Enter" ersparen auch das ich immer "R" drücken muss wenn ich viele Dinge zerlege.


Kurz darauf hin als ich das gemacht hatte Fand ich mein Account gesperrt und musste mich über den "Rückruf" Funktion in TESO melden und wurde bei der höheren Abteilung weitergeleitet.




Dort hatte ich dann einen Mitarbeiter für diese Abteilung an der Leitung und ich schilderte ihm was für Makros ich genutzt hatte.
Er meinte zu mir, dass dies erlaubt sei, aber das deren Software mich entdeckte weil ich "unmenschlich" schnell diese Befehle hintereinander gedrückt hatte.


Ich war auch sehr verunsichert und wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass so etwas passieren kann, da ich noch nie solche Probleme gehabt hatte.


Aufjedenfall Informierte ich mich genau was erlaubt ist und was nicht, dieser Mitarbeiter schilderte mir ganz genau wo die grenze ist.


Ich nannte ihm als Beispiel auch die "3x Pfeiltaste nach oben und Enter" für Chat-Text-wiederhollung wie auch die "R" taste Drücken zum zerlegen und auch andere Beispiele da ich diese aber nicht verwendet hatte ist das irrelevant. 
Er bestätigte, dass dies kein "Botten" wäre und erlaubt sei, da ich für jeder diese Aktionen immer klicken muss. d.h. 3x Pfeiltaste nach oben + Enter wäre erlaubt, dass dann z.B. dieser von Gebiet zu gebiet geht und dies in meinen Worten als "Automatisiert" zählt und ich dann aufstehen könnte vom PC da dieser das alleine machen würde, wäre dann nicht erlaubt und zählte auch als Botten dann.


Mein Account wurde freigeschalten ich stellte die Makros von 1 Millisekunde auf 70, dass war nun einige Wochen her.


Kommen wir zum eigendlichen Skandal, am Di den 5 April kommt es zu meinener Sperrung - abgesehen davon das ich es schon als "Skandal" halte, dass Sie mein "Account" erst sperren und dann anschließend bis zum Do. den 7.8 2014 sagen wieso sie das tun, kommt die Tatsache das Sie mir schrieben das ich gebottet hätte.


Meine erste vermutung war das ich weil ich im Spiel relative reich "war" durch handeln, soviele Rohstoffe gekauft hatte um die Berufe aller meine Charrackter zu skillen, dass einer / einige von denen die Sie mir verkauft hatten dies nicht über Legalen wege bekommen haben und dies Verdächtig für das Unternehmen war und mein Account gesperrt wurde (Was dann auch ein Skandal wäre weil woher soll ich bitteschön wisse wer über legalem Wege soviel Materialien bekommen hat oder nicht), danach kamm mir der Gedanke mit den Makros.




So jetzt das faszinierende, am gleichen Tag habe ich via Ticket dies angefechtet und kriege Heute die Email, dass mein Account gebannt bleibt!


Abgesehen davon das sie mir bis jetzt nicht gesagt habe was ich angeblich gebottet haben sollte das dieser Bann zu Stande kam ist es eine Unverschämtheit gebannt zu werden.


Natürlich kopiere ich euch beide "Antworten" hier rein damit ihr euch selbst eine Meinung bilden könnt:




Mail 1:


Rückmeldung Von E-Mail (Stephan) (06.08.2014 18:37):


Hallo ------,

vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.

Eine gründliche Überprüfung Ihres Accounts mit der UserID Darkbutfair hat ergeben, dass das Konto tatsächlich unsere Nutzungsbedingungen verletzt hat. Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen,dass die Anfechtung der Account-Sperrung abgelehnt wurde, da Botting im Spiel, bezeugt von einem Gamemaster in unserem System nachgewiesen werden konnte. Aufgrund des Ausmaßes der Verletzung unserer Nutzungsbedingungen haben wir uns entschieden die Account-Sperrung aufrecht zuerhalten. Alle mit dem Account verbundenen Dienste bleiben permanent deaktiviert. Diese Entscheidung wurde nach reiflicher Überlegung gefällt und ist endgültig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Stephan
The Elder Scrolls Online Team






Mail 2:


Rückmeldung Von E-Mail (Stephan) (07.08.2014 20:09)




Hallo ------,

vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld.

Wir haben den Fall noch einmal untersucht, sind aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Sperre nicht aufgehoben wird und der Account geschlossen bleibt.

Ich kann Ihren Ärger bezüglich unserer Entscheidung verstehen, aber sie ist endgültig.

Wir können Ihnen aber eine Rückerstattung anbieten, dafür benötigen wir bitte BIC und IBAN Ihres Kontos.

Um Verwirrung und mehrere Antworten zum selben Thema zu vermeiden, haben wir 140807-000044 geschlossen.

Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Rückmeldung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Stephan
The Elder Scrolls Online Team




Was haltet ihr davon? Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


Also bin kein Fan von Vermutungen aber bei mir Spuckt es im Kopf, dass Sie mein Account anstatt zu deaktivieren "gelöscht" haben und jetzt wo sie den Fehler nicht eingestehen wollen es bei der Sperrung ohne jegliche Beweise (Nur der Behauptung) kommt. Wieso keine Beweise? Wo nichts getan wurde ist auch nichts! So einfach ist das.


Was haltet ihr von dieser Sache? Meint ihr es Geschieht mir recht das ich gesperrt wurde, obwohl ich mich im vor raus informiert hatte.


Außerdem Unterscheiden sich die Makros, wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das es an denen lag nur darum, dass sie damals 1 Millisekunde hatten und dann auf 70 erhört wurden.


Aber vielleicht lag es auch gar nicht daran! 




Egal wie man es dreht, am Ende kommt man darauf, dass ich unrechtmäßig gesperrt wurde.


----------



## DarkButFair (7. August 2014)

So habe nun viele Tickets geschrieben mit dem TEXT:


Als erstes wurde mein Account gesperrt, dann werde ich von Ihrem Unternehmen ignoriert.

Ich möchte mich über Ihrem Mitarbeiter: Stephan und allen beteiligten beschweren die meinen Account mit der Begründung gesperrt haben das ich gebottet hätte.

Da dies nicht der Fall gewesen ist, wirft das einen schlechten Licht Ihrem unternehmen wieder und zeigt wie inkomplett, leichtfertig und fahrlässig derartige Entscheidungen von Ihrem Unternehmen getroffen werden.

Natürlich kann ich nicht etwas beweisen, was nicht geschehen ist.
Aber Sie könnten wenigstens "Beweisen" wo bzw. was ich nach Ihren Beschuldigungen gebottet hätte.

Falls Sie dies tun, werden sie wirklich Feststellen, dass Ihnen ein gravierender Fehler Unterlaufen ist.

Ich erwarte nachdem Sie mein Account freigeschaltet haben, dass derartige Probleme sich nicht mehr wiederholen, anderenfalls werde ich mich mit dem Verbraucherschutz in Kontakt setzen und via Paypal mein Geld zurück erstatten das im Spiel The Elder Scrolls Online durch mit investiert wurde.

Fragereferenz # 140805-001870




mal sehen ob sie reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet ihr das?


----------



## Rabowke (7. August 2014)

Nicht bös gemeint, ein Ticket erstellen und sich über den Grund aufregen ist ein 'no brainer', aber gleich das gesamte Unternehmen 'angehen' ist mMn ein taktischer Fehler. Du hättest sachlich und neutral dein Problem schildern sollen und wiederholt daraufhinweisen, dass dir die Gründe für's botten unverständlich sind und du gerne Logs haben möchtest, zu welchen Zeiten dies passiert sein soll.

Schlussendlich kann ja auch jemand dein Account kapern, so ging es einem Freund von mir ... der hat mir WoW aufgehört, Account gekündigt und nach zig Monaten doch wieder angefangen: der Char stand sonst wo und hatte das Inventar voll mit Erzen und Edelsteinen, d.h. der Char wurde zum Farmen genutzt. 

Wenn dann bei TES: O niemand reagiert, dann kannst du die verbale Daumenschraube ruhig anziehen ... aber beim ersten mal würde ich den Ball verbal flach halten.


----------



## BiJay (7. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung, wie es bei TESO ist, aber Makros fallen generell mit unter Botten und sind durchaus Gründe dafür gebannt zu werden. Habe aber auch schon gehört, dass bei TESO unrechtmäßig gebannt wurde, aber man das wieder rückgängig machen kann, wenn man sich mit den Support in Verbindung setzt. Genaue Gründe für den Ban solltest du aber nicht erwarten. Firmen behalten das oft für sich, um den Bottern nicht Einblicke zu geben, wie deren System funktioniert. Der Support wird sich aber deinen Fall nochmal genauer anschauen, da diese Bans normalerweise automatisch ablaufen und im vornherein kein Mensch sich die Situation anschaut. Dafür muss man wirklich erst den Support kontaktieren. Hier sollte man natürlich nicht gleich Dampf ablassen, sondern freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass ihnen ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Und sich gleich zu beschweren, bevor man vom Support Rückmeldung bekommen hat, ist kindisch und ungünstig, wenn du deinen Account wieder haben willst. Diese Keule kannst du später immer noch aus dem Sack lassen, wenn sonst gar nichts mehr hilft. Habe aber noch nicht gehört, dass dies wirklich je geholfen hat.


----------



## Worrel (7. August 2014)

Deinen Text finde ich ehrlich gesagt, grottenschlecht.



> Als erstes wurde mein Account gesperrt, dann werde ich von Ihrem Unternehmen ignoriert.


Du hast heute(!) auf eine E-Mail reagiert und noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, daß der E-Mail Support nur zu den hierzulande üblichen Geschäftsstunden aktiv sein könnte? Sorich: Daß du zB vor 9:00 gar keinen Support bekommen kannst?
Außerdem ist "noch in der Bearbeitungswarteschlange sein" was anderes als "ignoriert werden". 

Wenn sich nach einer Woche immer noch keiner gemeldet hat, dann wäre der Begriff "ignoriert" passend, vorher nicht.



> Ich möchte mich über Ihrem Mitarbeiter: Stephan und allen beteiligten beschweren die meinen Account mit der Begründung gesperrt haben das ich gebottet hätte.


Ggfalls setzt Stephan nur 1:1 die Unternehmens Richtlinien durch. Sprich: Das Problem ist, daß du wg. Makro Nutzung gebannt wurdest, nicht daß Stephan mal aus reiner Willkür den Dark gebannt hat, weil ihm grad langweilig war.



> Da dies nicht der Fall gewesen ist, wirft das einen schlechten Licht Ihrem unternehmen wieder und zeigt wie inkomplett, leichtfertig und fahrlässig derartige Entscheidungen von Ihrem Unternehmen getroffen werden.


Gerade bei Schriftstücken, bei denen du etwas von der Gegenseite willst, solltest du auf korrektes, sinnvolles Deutsch achten. Der Spruch lautet "schlechtes Licht auf ihr Unternehmen werfen" und Entscheidungen sind selten "inkomplett".
Generell erreicht man mit "Was seid ihr für ein Saftladen!" relativ wenig, egal, wie man das formuliert.



> Natürlich kann ich nicht etwas beweisen, was nicht geschehen ist.


Aber du könntest das mit den Makros erklären - jedenfalls, solange es sich um Makros handelt, die laut den Nutzungsbedingungen erlaubt sind. Ansonsten: .
Schliesslich müssen die ja auf den Trichter kommen: "Hey, unser Botsucher reagiert auf zulässige Makros, da müssen wir was dran ändern."



> Aber Sie könnten wenigstens "Beweisen" wo bzw. was ich nach Ihren Beschuldigungen gebottet hätte.


Sicher. Das wäre dann allerdings Weihnachten für alle richtigen Botuser. "Ach es ist ihnen aufgefallen, daß unser Bot immer exakt dieselbe Route nimmt? Gut, dann schreiben wir die Routine um, danke schön."



> Falls Sie dies tun, werden sie wirklich Feststellen, dass Ihnen ein gravierender Fehler Unterlaufen ist.


Du bist nur *ein *Kunde von vielen. Dein Fall *alleine *ist kein "gravierender Fehler".



> Ich erwarte nachdem Sie mein Account freigeschaltet haben,



Nutzungsbedingungen, Absatz 14.  "Kündigung Ihres Kontos durch ZeniMax"



> ZeniMax behält sich das Recht vor, diese Vereinbarung und Ihr Konto gemäß der Bestimmungen in diesen Dienstleistungsbedingungen einzuschränken, zu sperren oder zu kündigen und insbesondere Lizenzen und/oder den Zugriff auf eine oder mehrere der Dienstleistungen einzuschränken, zu sperren oder zu kündigen.
> 
> [ Dies gilt für ... ] Aktivitäten jeglicher Art, die* nach ZeniMax' alleinigem Ermessen* unrechtmäßig oder unsachgemäß sind und/oder den Geist dieser Dienstleistungsbedingungen oder einer Dienstleistung verletzen, insbesondere durch Ihre Handlungen in einem Spiel/Spielen oder Foren.


Das hast du beim Installieren bestätigt und abgenickt. Sämtliche Accounts, die du irgendwo hast, haben in ihren Nutzungsbedingungen eine derartige Klausel drin, aufgrund derer dein Account aus reiner Willkür morgen weg sein kann.



> dass derartige Probleme sich nicht mehr wiederholen,


Sie sollen dir also quasi schriftlich geben, daß du(!) nie wieder etwas machst, was in ihrer Software so aussehen könnte, als ob es ein Bot wäre?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde eher sowas schreiben:
Heute morgen habe ich festgestellt, daß mein Account wegen "Bot Nutzung" gesperrt wurde. Das ist mir völlig unverständlich, da ich keinen Bot genutzt habe und auch kein anderer meine Account Daten hat. Desweiteren läuft bei mir auch ständig  <Virenscanner X> mit der automatisch aktualisierten Virendatenbank und ich prüfe den Rechner regelmäßig auf mögliche Schädlingsprogramme  (Logdatei anhängend).

Ich kann mir höchstens erklären, daß ich als Bot eingestuft wurde, weil ich exzessiv Makros benutzt habe, die bestimmte Aktionen relativ schnell ausführen, es handelt sich dabei um folgende Makros:
[insert Makrocode(s)]

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich bei der Sperrung des Accounts um eine Fehlentscheidung und ich bitte sie, diese zu revidieren.
Gruß, 
<Name>


Auch wenn das auf den ersten Blick zu demütig zu sein scheint: So ist die Chance auf eine Wiederherstellung größer.


----------



## Worrel (7. August 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie es bei TESO ist, aber Makros fallen generell mit unter Botten und sind durchaus Gründe dafür gebannt zu werden.


Das kommt ja ganz darauf an, was für Makros.

Kurze Scripts, die man im Spiel selbst schreiben kann*, sind da ja ein anderes Kaliber als von externen Programmen /Tastaturtreiber (zB G15) programmierte Abläufe.

*zB 
/target nexttarget
/cast <Angriffsfähigkeit1>
/petattack


----------



## Wynn (7. August 2014)

er hat sich übrigens in minium 20 forum angemeldet und postet überall den selben text um den ruf der firma und des spiels zu ruinieren und panik zu machen


----------



## BiJay (7. August 2014)

Glaube zwar, dass das hier nicht der Fall ist, aber mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass er ja eine Mail bekommen hat, wo gesagt wurde, dass er gebannt wurde. Das kann oft auch eine Phishing Mail sein, um an die Accountdaten zu kommen. Links in solchen Mails sollte man nicht anklicken, sondern selbst checken, ob man im Spiel gebannt wurde, und wenn ja, dann manuell auf die offizielle Seite gehen und sich mit dem Support in Verbindung setzen. Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich hier nicht der Fall, aber kann ja sein, dass auch andere mit einem ähnlichen Problem das hier lesen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. August 2014)

wobei dieser passus...



> Aktivitäten jeglicher Art, die* nach ZeniMax' alleinigem Ermessen* unrechtmäßig oder unsachgemäß sind und/oder den Geist dieser Dienstleistungsbedingungen oder einer Dienstleistung verletzen



...natürlich ein schlechter witz ist, gerade bei einem spiel mit abo-modell.


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> er hat sich übrigens in minium 20 forum angemeldet und postet überall den selben text um den ruf der firma und des spiels zu ruinieren und panik zu machen



was Sinn macht wenn man schon eine Hexenjagt beginnt, wobei ich ja eher denke das der TE eine starten will


----------



## Bonkic (7. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Hexenjagt



jetzt fang du nicht auch noch damit an.


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jetzt fang du nicht auch noch damit an.



Ich habe die Jagd nur in Bezug auf den TE so geschrieben


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2014)

Ich kann den Leuten hier nur zustimmen. Dass man mal gesperrt wird, das kann immer passieren. Nur sollte man sich dann schon in einem freundlichen Ton an sie wenden, denn dann bekommt man meist besser und schneller geholfen. Gleich mit dem Holzhammer drauflos kloppen, das ist nicht so ratsam, da reagieren sie wahrscheinlich erst recht trotzig


----------



## DarkButFair (7. August 2014)

Habe seit 3 tagen versucht den Fall zu lösen, die Einzige Mail die dann kam war leider nur das ich wegen botting gesperrt wurde.

Jedoch werde ich offensichtlich nicht mehr "ignoriert", sondern Sie überprüfen den Fall nochmals.


was ich sagen kann, dass ich nicht gebottet hatte - die Makros waren "klein" z.B. Chattext wiederhollung (pfeiltaste hoch / enter), ein paar mal R zur herstellung / zerlegen von Dingen und da auch darauf geachtet das es nicht zuviele R sind, dass es automatisiert wäre.

Also im endeffekt nichts großen und vor allem kein botten! 
Aber vor allem habe ich mich vorher informiert bei einem GM am telefon und dieser hatte mir eben wirklich das wiedergegeben.

Also wenn ich gesperrt bleibe, kann ich Ihnen Vorwerfen, dass Sie selbst mir am Telefon gesagt hatten, dass "Ich" das darf!

Edite:


Falls ich ensperrt werden, lösche ich den Foren beitrag und nehme alles gesagte zurück. Auch wenn die Sperrung von Anfang an unnötig war.


----------



## Worrel (7. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> was ich sagen kann, dass ich nicht gebottet hatte - die Makros waren "klein" z.B. Chattext wiederhollung (pfeiltaste hoch / enter), ein paar mal R zur herstellung / zerlegen von Dingen und da auch darauf geachtet das es nicht zuviele R sind, dass es automatisiert wäre.


Der Unterschied liegt bei der Formulierung "Kurze Scripts, die man *im Spiel selbst *schreiben kann" (wichtiger Teil nochmal betont).
Wenn du also - ohne in einer anderen Hard- oder Software etwas zu konfigurieren - ausschliesslich im laufenden Spiel selbst(!) ein Makro schreibst, bist du definitiv nicht selbst schuld.

Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, ist rein rechtlich gesehen ein "Werkzeug Dritter", wie es so schön in den Nutzungsbedingungen heißt.


> 9.	IHRE NUTZUNG DER DIENSTLEISTUNGEN
> 
> Sie stimmen zu, keine Hardware oder Software oder sonstige Methode zur Unterstützung zu verwenden, die nicht von ZeniMax genehmigt sind oder die auf irgendeine Weise Ihre Spielfähigkeiten oder die Ihre Nutzung der Dienstleistungen beeinflussen oder begünstigen.* Werkzeuge Dritter [...]  oder Software, die es Ihnen ermöglicht, Dienstleistungen ohne menschliche Eingaben zu nutzen*, sind Beispiele für *nicht *von ZeniMax genehmigte Methoden.
> ...
> ...


Sprich: Eine Logitech G15 mit programmierten Makros wäre genau so ein "Werkzeug Dritter" - völlig egal, wie "klein" das Makro ist.



> Also im endeffekt nichts großen und vor allem kein botten!


Wenn du mit einem Programm vortäuschst, daß du dauernd "Pfeil nach oben" und "Enter" drücken würdest, *dann ist das "botten"*. Siehe auch die Definition bei Wikipedia: "Unter einem Bot (...) versteht man ein Computerprogramm, das weitgehend automatisch sich wiederholende Aufgaben abarbeitet, ohne dabei auf eine Interaktion mit einem menschlichen Benutzer angewiesen zu sein."



> Also wenn ich gesperrt bleibe, kann ich Ihnen Vorwerfen, dass Sie selbst mir am Telefon gesagt hatten, dass "Ich" das darf!


Hast du irgendeinen unfälschbaren Nachweis darüber?


----------



## DarkButFair (8. August 2014)

Bot (...) versteht man ein Computerprogramm, das weitgehend automatisch sich wiederholende Aufgaben abarbeitet, *ohne dabei auf eine Interaktion mit einem menschlichen Benutzer *angewiesen zu sein."

Du ich zitiere nur das was du grade schreibst und das ist der Punkt für jeder dieser Aktionen musste es eine immer wiederholende Interaktion geben!

Damit ist alles was du geschrieben hast entkräftet und genau das wo der "Supporter der höheren Abteilung für solche Dinge" wo ich mich im Vorraus Informiert hatte um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, genau so mir beschrieben hatte.

ERGO: KEIN BOTTEN!

Edite:

Fakt ist, es wäre ein Skandal und für mich auch eine Doppelte Pille, wenn ich eine Sperrung kriege - obwohl ich mich im Voraus bei Support informiert hatte und genau diese "Makros" da sie nicht: "Automatisiert" wie ich es ausdrücke oder "*ohne dabei auf eine Interaktion mit einem menschlichen Benutzer *angewiesen zu sein"  wie du es ausdrückst, ERLAUBT SIND und kein Botten sind.

Somit habe ich definitive nicht gebottet aus der Sicht im TESO Support.

Selbst wenn ein Experte kommen würde und dir Zustimmen würde, ändert es nichts daran, dass der Support von TESO der höheren Abteilung wie sie das nennen, eben mir gesagt hatten das dies erlaubt sei und ich mich auf deren Wort, Verlassen hatte!


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Bot (...) versteht man ein Computerprogramm, das weitgehend automatisch sich wiederholende Aufgaben abarbeitet, *ohne dabei auf eine Interaktion mit einem menschlichen Benutzer *angewiesen zu sein."
> 
> Du ich zitiere nur das was du grade schreibst und das ist der Punkt für jeder dieser Aktionen musste es eine immer wiederholende Interaktion geben!



Du hattest geschrieben, daß du ein Makro hast, welches 
Pfeil rauf, Enter, Pfeil rauf, Enter, Pfeil rauf, Enter, ...
bzw
R, R, R, R, ...
simuliert.



> ... wo der "Supporter der höheren Abteilung für solche Dinge" wo ich mich im Voraus Informiert hatte um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, ...


So ein Supporter sollte im Idealfall natürlich 100%ig informiert sein und entsprechende Auskünfte geben, aber:
1. Irren ist menschlich, jeder kann mal was falsch auslegen.
2. Die Unternehmensphilosophie bzgl. eines solchen Punktes kann sich ruckzuck ändern. Was heute noch geduldet wird, kann morgen schon nicht mehr erlaubt sein.
3. Du hast keinen Nachweis darüber, daß der Support dir tatsächlich deine Vorgehensweise "erlaubt" hätte. (oder? )



> ..."





> *ohne dabei auf eine Interaktion mit einem menschlichen Benutzer *angewiesen zu sein"  wie du es ausdrückst, ....



Nicht ich, Wikipedia.



> Somit habe ich definitive nicht gebottet aus der Sicht im TESO Support.


Erstmal aus Sicht des *einen* Support Mitarbeiters. Siehe 1.



> Selbst wenn ein Experte kommen würde und dir Zustimmen würde, ändert es nichts daran, dass der Support von TESO der höheren Abteilung wie sie das nennen, eben mir gesagt hatten das dies erlaubt sei und ich mich auf deren Wort, Verlassen hatte!


*Alles*, was außerhalb des Clients an Programmen benutzt wird, ist nun mal ein Drittprogramm und diese sind laut AGB erstmal grundsätzlich untersagt. Mitunter wird das Nutzen bestimmter Programme (zB G15 Treiber+Software) als Ausnahme geduldet.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. August 2014)

Kann mich zufällig jemand darüber aufklären, wie genau man dieses "Botten" auf Seiten des Herstellers herausfindet? Würde mich mal interessieren...wird dabei auf Abstand, Uhrzeit und Häufigkeit und Regelmäßigkeit geachtet, oder wie?


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Kann mich zufällig jemand darüber aufklären, wie genau man dieses "Botten" auf Seiten des Herstellers herausfindet? Würde mich mal interessieren...wird dabei auf Abstand, Uhrzeit und Häufigkeit und Regelmäßigkeit geachtet, oder wie?



Gibt wohl solche Suchroutinen soviel ich weiß - die genauen Suchmuster, werden die Betreiber aber wohl eher nicht rausgeben.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. August 2014)

Naja, aber das könnte doch nicht alles sein, dass wäre doch viel zu einfach durch Einbringen von ein wenig Zufall zu umgehen ^^


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Naja, aber das könnte doch nicht alles sein, dass wäre doch viel zu einfach durch Einbringen von ein wenig Zufall zu umgehen ^^



Deswegen sag ich ja, dass keiner die genauen Methoden verlauten lassen wird - wär ja ein Festessen für Botprogrammierer, wenn die genau wüssten, wie die Routinen ablaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Bot (...) versteht man ein Computerprogramm, das weitgehend automatisch sich wiederholende Aufgaben abarbeitet, *ohne dabei auf eine Interaktion mit einem menschlichen Benutzer *angewiesen zu sein."


 Das trifft auch auf Makros zu. Klar musst Du ne Taste drücken, damit das Makro startet - aber einen "richtigen" Bot musst Du ja ebenfalls erst Mal manuell starten.

Natürlich meint man mit Bot an sich eher ein richtiges "Programm", das quasi einen Spieler simuliert oder sehr komplexe Aufgaben wiederholt - aber es kann auch sein, dass ein Unternehmen es bereits als Bot definiert, wenn ein Makro eine kleine Aktion ausführt, für die Du normalerweise selber mehr als nur 1-2 Tasten drücken musst. Zudem kann es auch sein, dass rein softwaremäßig das Unternehmen gar nicht feststellen kann, ob Du nun "nur" ein Makro nutzt, das Dir 2 Tastendruck-Aktion erspart, oder ob es ein Makro ist, bei dem Du vlt. 30 Aktionen und einen bestimmten Laufweg automatisch starten kannst, denn mit moderner Maus/Tastatursoftware kannst du so was teils aufnehmen, wie Du es 1x selber steuerst, und es dann jederzeit wiederholen lassen. Aber selbst wenn man das unterscheiden kann: wenn die Regeln sagen, dass man GAR nichts nutzen darf, dann muss man sich dran halten - und wer das vlt überlesen hat, dem wird man 100pro wieder entsperren, wenn er nur kleinere Makros nutzte, und ihn nur erneut sperren, wenn er das trotzdem nochmal macht.


----------



## DarkButFair (8. August 2014)

Hallo, ich habe mir die Anker-Gameing Maus vor einigen Wochen gekauft und diese hat wie viele tollen Schnick Schnack wie z.B. Makro-Funktionen.


Ich wollte mir damit das ständige "Pfeilstate nach oben und Enter" ersparen auch das ich immer "R" drücken muss wenn ich viele Dinge zerlege.


Kurz darauf hin als ich das gemacht hatte Fand ich mein Account gesperrt und musste mich über den "Rückruf" Funktion in TESO melden und wurde bei der höheren Abteilung weitergeleitet.




Dort hatte ich dann einen Mitarbeiter für diese Abteilung an der Leitung und ich schilderte ihm was für Makros ich genutzt hatte.
Er meinte zu mir, dass dies erlaubt sei, aber das deren Software mich entdeckte weil ich "unmenschlich" schnell diese Befehle hintereinander gedrückt hatte.


Ich war auch sehr verunsichert und wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass so etwas passieren kann, da ich noch nie solche Probleme gehabt hatte.


Aufjedenfall Informierte ich mich genau was erlaubt ist und was nicht, dieser Mitarbeiter schilderte mir ganz genau wo die grenze ist.


Ich nannte ihm als Beispiel auch die "3x Pfeiltaste nach oben und Enter" für Chat-Text-wiederhollung wie auch die "R" taste Drücken zum zerlegen und auch andere Beispiele da ich diese aber nicht verwendet hatte ist das irrelevant. 
Er bestätigte, dass dies kein "Botten" wäre und erlaubt sei, da ich für jeder diese Aktionen immer klicken muss. d.h. 3x Pfeiltaste nach oben + Enter wäre erlaubt, dass dann z.B. dieser von Gebiet zu gebiet geht und dies in meinen Worten als "Automatisiert" zählt und ich dann aufstehen könnte vom PC da dieser das alleine machen würde, wäre dann nicht erlaubt und zählte auch als Botten dann.


Mein Account wurde freigeschalten ich stellte die Makros von 1 Millisekunde auf 70, dass war nun einige Wochen her.


Kommen wir zum eigendlichen Skandal, am Di den 5 April kommt es zu meinener Sperrung - abgesehen davon das ich es schon als "Skandal" halte, dass Sie mein "Account" erst sperren und dann anschließend bis zum Do. den 7.8 2014 sagen wieso sie das tun, kommt die Tatsache das Sie mir schrieben das ich gebottet hätte.


Meine erste vermutung war das ich weil ich im Spiel relative reich "war" durch handeln, soviele Rohstoffe gekauft hatte um die Berufe aller meine Charrackter zu skillen, dass einer / einige von denen die Sie mir verkauft hatten dies nicht über Legalen wege bekommen haben und dies Verdächtig für das Unternehmen war und mein Account gesperrt wurde (Was dann auch ein Skandal wäre weil woher soll ich bitteschön wisse wer über legalem Wege soviel Materialien bekommen hat oder nicht), danach kamm mir der Gedanke mit den Makros.




So jetzt das faszinierende, am gleichen Tag habe ich via Ticket dies angefechtet und kriege Heute die Email, dass mein Account gebannt bleibt!


Abgesehen davon das sie mir bis jetzt nicht gesagt habe was ich angeblich gebottet haben sollte das dieser Bann zu Stande kam ist es eine Unverschämtheit gebannt zu werden.


Natürlich kopiere ich euch beide "Antworten" hier rein damit ihr euch selbst eine Meinung bilden könnt:




Mail 1:


Rückmeldung Von E-Mail (Stephan) (06.08.2014 18:37):


Hallo ------,

vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.

Eine gründliche Überprüfung Ihres Accounts mit der UserID Darkbutfair hat ergeben, dass das Konto tatsächlich unsere Nutzungsbedingungen verletzt hat. Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen,dass die Anfechtung der Account-Sperrung abgelehnt wurde, da Botting im Spiel, bezeugt von einem Gamemaster in unserem System nachgewiesen werden konnte. Aufgrund des Ausmaßes der Verletzung unserer Nutzungsbedingungen haben wir uns entschieden die Account-Sperrung aufrecht zuerhalten. Alle mit dem Account verbundenen Dienste bleiben permanent deaktiviert. Diese Entscheidung wurde nach reiflicher Überlegung gefällt und ist endgültig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Stephan
The Elder Scrolls Online Team






Mail 2:


Rückmeldung Von E-Mail (Stephan) (07.08.2014 20:09)




Hallo ------,

vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld.

Wir haben den Fall noch einmal untersucht, sind aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Sperre nicht aufgehoben wird und der Account geschlossen bleibt.

Ich kann Ihren Ärger bezüglich unserer Entscheidung verstehen, aber sie ist endgültig.

Wir können Ihnen aber eine Rückerstattung anbieten, dafür benötigen wir bitte BIC und IBAN Ihres Kontos.

Um Verwirrung und mehrere Antworten zum selben Thema zu vermeiden, haben wir 140807-000044 geschlossen.

Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Rückmeldung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Stephan
The Elder Scrolls Online Team




Was haltet ihr davon? Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


Also bin kein Fan von Vermutungen aber bei mir Spuckt es im Kopf, dass Sie mein Account anstatt zu deaktivieren "gelöscht" haben und jetzt wo sie den Fehler nicht eingestehen wollen es bei der Sperrung ohne jegliche Beweise (Nur der Behauptung) kommt. Wieso keine Beweise? Wo nichts getan wurde ist auch nichts! So einfach ist das.


Was haltet ihr von dieser Sache? Meint ihr es Geschieht mir recht das ich gesperrt wurde, obwohl ich mich im vor raus informiert hatte.


Außerdem Unterscheiden sich die Makros, wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das es an denen lag nur darum, dass sie damals 1 Millisekunde hatten und dann auf 70 erhört wurden.


Aber vielleicht lag es auch gar nicht daran! 




Egal wie man es dreht, am Ende kommt man darauf, dass ich unrechtmäßig gesperrt wurde.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. August 2014)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist die Reaktionszeit zwischen den einzelnen Befehlen, die das Makro an die Software übergibt, 70 Millisekunden? Oder ist das die Dauer, in der die drei Befehle insgesamt übergeben werden?

Als Anmerkung: Die menschliche Reaktionszeit liegt bei ~100ms


----------



## DarkButFair (8. August 2014)

der einzelen befehlen, stimmt aber hierbei handelt sich nicht um eine Reaktion sondern um eine Aktion... ich meine tipp mal ganz schnell in 10 * 100ms auf eine taste, du wirst häufiger als 10 mal drücken, stimms?

Die Makros waren wirklich einfache Muster, wie z.B. 2x Pfeiltaste hoch + Enter, aber bitte ließ dir den Beitrag zu ende die Meisten Dinge habe ich schon beantwortet.


Ich entschuldige mich jetzt für alle Rechtschreibfehler und das ganze durcheinander :D


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Kann mich zufällig jemand darüber aufklären, wie genau man dieses "Botten" auf Seiten des Herstellers herausfindet? Würde mich mal interessieren...wird dabei auf Abstand, Uhrzeit und Häufigkeit und Regelmäßigkeit geachtet, oder wie?


Das wäre zum Beispiel ein Ansatz. 
Wenn zB eine regelmäßige Wiederholung eines Tastenanschlages *sehr *regelmäßig kommt (evtl. sogar auf die Mikrosekunde genau), kann man davon ausgehen, daß dort ein Programm und kein Mensch am Rechner sitzt.
Allerdings sind die Bot Programmierer ja auch nicht doof und vertuschen das dann zB mit Zufallsintervallen zwischen den einzelnen Befehlen.
...

Und so schaukeln sich dann Erkennung und Verschleierung gegenseitig hoch und machen letztendlich eine rein maschinelle Unterscheidung unmöglich.


----------



## PcJuenger (9. August 2014)

Genau das wollte ich auch meinen. Wenn man genug Zufall reinprogrammiert und die Intervalle, in denen die Tastenanschläge erfolgen, dürfte es maschienell unmöglich sein, dass zu Erfassen, zumindest bei einfachen Bewegungen.
Bei komplexen Abläufen kann ja einfach auf die Reihenfolge geprüft werden, die dürfte bei einem menschlichen Spieler nicht jedes Mal gleich sein.

@DarkButFair Klar kannst du innerhalb einer Sekunde oft auf eine Taste drücken (ich bezweifle aber stark, dass du auch nur ansatzweise an die 10 herankommst). Und bei dieser Aktion musst du ja nicht über den Befehl nachdenken, was Verabeitungszeit erspart. Was du beschrieben hast, waren das Drücken von zwei verschiedenen Tasten mit unteschiedlicher Anzahl der Betätigungen. Das erfordert mehr Verarbeitungszeit als einfaches Drücken einer Taste (wenn es auch nur Millisekunden sind). 
Ich bezweifle zudem, dass du innerhalb von unter einer Sekunde deine Tastenkombo hinbekommst. 
Was ich damit sagen will: Die Zeit war absolut unrealistisch gewählt, war es nicht von vornherein klar, dass  sowas erkannt wird?


----------



## BiJay (9. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das wäre zum Beispiel ein Ansatz.
> Wenn zB eine regelmäßige Wiederholung eines Tastenanschlages *sehr *regelmäßig kommt (evtl. sogar auf die Mikrosekunde genau), kann man davon ausgehen, daß dort ein Programm und kein Mensch am Rechner sitzt.
> Allerdings sind die Bot Programmierer ja auch nicht doof und vertuschen das dann zB mit Zufallsintervallen zwischen den einzelnen Befehlen.
> ...
> ...


Es ist schon weit komplizierter. Ein Mensch agiert nicht wirklich zufällig. Und die Entwickler haben auch eine Menge Daten zur Verfügung und können dann gut sehen, wenn etwas von der Norm abweicht. Am einfachsten ist es natürlich, wenn sie selbst an die Bots kommen können und deren Funktionsweise genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Ein Bot kann eben nie einen Menschen perfekt nachahmen.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Es ist schon weit komplizierter. Ein Mensch agiert nicht wirklich zufällig.


Sicher ist das weitaus komplizierter. Das sollte ja auch nur ein anschauliches Beispiel für den ersten Schritt sein.
Und auch wenn ein Mensch nicht zufällig reagiert, so reagiert er doch erst recht nicht auf die Mikrosekunde genau regelmäßig.


----------



## Gast20180705 (9. August 2014)

Mit genug Daten von menschlichen Spielern und den Daten vom Botspieler, kann man dann ganz klassisch einen F-Test oder T-Test machen und sehen, ob das ganze signifikant genug ist. Die ganzen Methoden um Varianz in den Bot reinzubringen, würden auf lange Sicht eh wieder eine gewisse statistische Stabilität reinbringen, die diesen eindeutig identifizieren.

Dann kann man  auch noch die versendeten Pakete auf merkwürdige Daten (MD5-Summencheck etc) untersuchen.

Die Wahrscheinlichtkeit auf ein Falsch positives Ergebnis ist da schon verdammt gering.


----------



## DarkButFair (10. August 2014)

Also von allen Foren wo ich gepostet hatte möchte ich sagen das ihr offensichtlich das reifste Umfeld hat.

Die meisten sind nur am beleidigen und reden einander Vorbei, lesen nicht einmal worum es eigentlich geht.

Komme mir vor als würde ich mit 6 jährigen zu tun gehabt haben und hier mir Leuten mit denen man wirklich diskutieren kann.

Das möchte ich vorab jeden mitteilen,

habe jetzt auch eine andere vermuttung, hatte im "hintergrund" Path of Exile-bot laufen gehabt (exilebuddy) da das nichts mit teos zutun hat, habe ich mir natürlich nichts dabei gedacht. Aber denoch habe ich Heute mal ein Ticket geschrieben ob den in TESO erlaubt ist im hintergrund zu botten / andere Programme am laufen zu haben, dies wurde weitergeleitet.

Ich wollte die Antwort "Schriftlich" egal ob es ein Ja ist oder Nein, nach der verarschung: 1. sagen das die makros die ich nutze erlaubt sind 2. danach zu bannen und sagen das sie es nicht sind, obwohl man sich im vorraus 1. informiert hatte war total eine unverschämtheit und zeigte mir einfach wie Wichtig es ist Dinge schriftlich festzuhalten. 


Edite:

Wie ist eure Meinung? meint ihr das so etwas erlaubt ist? Oder erwartet ihr das ich schriftlich die Antwort bekomme das soetwas nicht erlaubt sei? Falls es nicht erlaubt seien sollte, wäre das nicht ein wirklicher Skandal? was meint ihr  ?


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Also von allen Foren wo ich gepostet hatte möchte ich sagen das ihr offensichtlich das reifste Umfeld hat.


Hey, danke. 



> habe jetzt auch eine andere vermuttung, hatte im "hintergrund" Path of Exile-bot laufen gehabt (exilebuddy) da das nichts mit teos zutun hat, habe ich mir natürlich nichts dabei gedacht.


Das ist scheinbar ein richtiger Bot, der vollkommen selbstständig ganze Level abgrast.
Ohne den jetzt zu kennen, könnte es jedoch sein, daß man den mit relativ wenig Aufwand auf andere Programme ummünzen kann. 



> Aber denoch habe ich Heute mal ein Ticket geschrieben ob den in TESO erlaubt ist im hintergrund zu botten / andere Programme am laufen zu haben, dies wurde weitergeleitet. Ich wollte die Antwort "Schriftlich" ...


Nein, ist es nicht. Kannst du doch in den Nutzungsbedingungen nachlesen, die du a) bestätigt und b) von denen ich dir die relevanten Rosinen oben nochmal rausgepickt habe.



> ... und zeigte mir einfach wie Wichtig es ist Dinge schriftlich festzuhalten.


Na, wenigstens hast du was dabei gelernt.



> Wie ist eure Meinung? meint ihr das so etwas erlaubt ist? Oder erwartet ihr das ich schriftlich die Antwort bekomme das soetwas nicht erlaubt sei? Falls es nicht erlaubt seien sollte, wäre das nicht ein wirklicher Skandal? was meint ihr  ?


Alles, was du mit "R, R, R, ..." oder "Pfeil rauf + Enter" in der Chatbox anstellst, solltest du auch mit ingame(!) Makros hinkriegen können. Sobald externe Programme verwendet werden, ist das für mich in MP Titeln ein No-Go.

Botten selbst ist ein Ärgernis für andere Mitspieler. Zum Teil werden ihnen Ressourcen vor der Nase weg geklaut und sie können sich nichtmal wehren, weil der Bot irgendwo unterhalb der Karte entlangläuft und sie ihn daher nicht angreifen können. Dann werden durch Botter die Preise verdorben für die ehrlichen Farmer, die jeden Erzklumpen oder was auch immer per Hand aus der Landschaft gepult haben. 
Es ist mehr Gold im Umlauf, weil ja auch mehr erwirtschaftet wird (als menschlich möglich), dadurch muß der Entwickler mehr Möglichkeiten ins Spiel bringen, in denen die Spieler Gold versenken können, was wiederum mehr Spieler dazu bringt, sich Gold von genau den Botusern zu kaufen, die ihnen die Rohstoffe vor der Nase weggefarmt haben ...

Sprich: Botter sind eine Plage. Möchtest du wirklich aktiv dazu beitragen, die Spielerfahrungen für andere Schlechter zu machen? (Auch die Nutzungsstatistiken von Botprogrammen tragen schon dazu bei)

Und es ist kein Skandal, wenn ein Botter gesperrt wird. Auch nicht, wenn das wegen dem "falschen" Programm passiert.


----------



## BiJay (10. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> habe jetzt auch eine andere vermuttung, hatte im "hintergrund" Path of Exile-bot laufen gehabt (exilebuddy) da das nichts mit teos zutun hat, habe ich mir natürlich nichts dabei gedacht.


Ähm, da hat es dich wohl im falschen Spiel erwischt. Warum bottest du auch in Path of Exile? Ich denke mal nicht, dass das dort gern gesehen ist.


----------



## golani79 (10. August 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Warum bottest du auch in Path of Exile? Ich denke mal nicht, dass das dort gern gesehen ist.



Nicht gern gesehen, dürfte eh noch nett ausgedrückt sein ^^

Terms of Use 



> *Restrictions:* Under no circumstances, without the prior written approval of Grinding Gear Games, may you:[...]
> (c) Utilise any automated software or ‘bots’ in relation to your access or use of the Website, Materials or Services.



Finde es sowieso eine Unart in Spielen Bots zu verwenden - ich will jetzt ja nichts unterstellen, aber nachdem der TE zugegeben hat, in anderen Spielen zu botten, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, dass es sich in TESO nur um so simple Makros gehandelt hat.


----------



## Kaylee (10. August 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ähm, da hat es dich wohl im falschen Spiel erwischt. Warum bottest du auch in Path of Exile? Ich denke mal nicht, dass das dort gern gesehen ist.


Ehrlich gesagt schwindet bei so etwas dann auch mein Mitleid. Wer schon zugibt in anderen Spielen zu botten und sich so gut mit dem Thema auskennt kann eine so weiße Weste wie dargestellt wohl nicht haben. 

Wer so etwas gar nicht erst nutzt hat auch keine Probleme oder sie lassen sich schnell auflösen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Botten selbst ist ein Ärgernis für andere Mitspieler. Zum Teil werden ihnen Ressourcen vor der Nase weg geklaut und sie können sich nichtmal wehren, weil der Bot irgendwo unterhalb der Karte entlangläuft und sie ihn daher nicht angreifen können. Dann werden durch Botter die Preise verdorben für die ehrlichen Farmer, die jeden Erzklumpen oder was auch immer per Hand aus der Landschaft gepult haben.
> Es ist mehr Gold im Umlauf, weil ja auch mehr erwirtschaftet wird (als menschlich möglich), dadurch muß der Entwickler mehr Möglichkeiten ins Spiel bringen, in denen die Spieler Gold versenken können, was wiederum mehr Spieler dazu bringt, sich Gold von genau den Botusern zu kaufen, die ihnen die Rohstoffe vor der Nase weggefarmt haben ...



Und gerade das war in ESO zwischenzeitlich enorm lästig, gerade in den Anfängergebieten. 

Ganze Gruppen von Bots, die an bestimmten Stellen oder in Instanzen im Kreis liefen und so schnell die Mobs kaputt schlugen, dass kein normaler Spieler mehr eine Chance hatte, teleportierende Bots, die Farmspots abklapperten, so dass Anfänger kaum noch Ressourcen sahen und und und. 

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass da mittlerweile hart durchgegriffen wird, was leider auch dazu geführt hat, dass in den Bann- Wellen ebenso Unschuldige erwischt wurden. Zumindest las man davon im offiziellen Forum, allerdings wurden dort dann Accounts auch wieder hergestellt. 

Ich war die Tage mit meinem kleinsten Charakter wieder in den niedrigen Regionen unterwegs und habe schon eine Entspannung der Lage gespürt. Mir ist kein einziger Bot untergekommen, was vielleicht nur Glück war. [emoji6]

So ist es auf der einen Seite bedauerlich und ätzend, wenn Unschuldige getroffen werden, aber insgesamt scheint das harte Durchgreifen auch die echten Bots dezimiert zu haben. Hoffe ich. [emoji6]


----------



## DarkButFair (10. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hey, danke.
> 
> 
> Das ist scheinbar ein richtiger Bot, der vollkommen selbstständig ganze Level abgrast.
> ...



du hast grade total an mir vorbei geredet, der bot ist nicht für TESO* sondern für das Spiel path of exile, es geht einzig alleine darum ob man dafür aus TESO gesperrt werden kann wenn man in PoE ( Path of Exile) das nutzt.




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und gerade das war in ESO zwischenzeitlich enorm lästig, gerade in den Anfängergebieten.
> 
> Ganze Gruppen von Bots, die an bestimmten Stellen oder in Instanzen im Kreis liefen und so schnell die Mobs kaputt schlugen, dass kein normaler Spieler mehr eine Chance hatte, teleportierende Bots, die Farmspots abklapperten, so dass Anfänger kaum noch Ressourcen sahen und und und.
> 
> ...





golani79 schrieb:


> Nicht gern gesehen, dürfte eh noch nett ausgedrückt sein ^^
> 
> Terms of Use
> 
> ...



Das ist auch die Wahrheit, ich wollte nie in TESO botten oder Exploiten oder sonst irgendetwas, die Wahrheit ist ich habe fast 5.000.000 Gold mit mit viel mühe durch Handeln im Spiel erarbeitet und wirklich im Detail sehr viel gemacht, ich wäre doch verdammt blöd wenn ich mit einem Account das so sehr mit liebe und +1000 Stunden Spielzeit gestaltet wurde dann achtlos durch botten bannen lasse.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich botten wollte hätte ich mir noch ein dritten account (ja hatte 2 und beide wurden aus dem selben grund gesperrt) gekauft.


Ich habe nichts zu verbergen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. August 2014)

5.000.000 Gold?! Ach du scheiße! [emoji3][emoji6]

Womit hast du gehandelt? Hunderten von den seltenen Stilbüchern?[emoji6]


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> du hast grade total an mir vorbei geredet, der bot ist nicht für TESO* sondern für das Spiel path of exile, es geht einzig alleine darum ob man dafür aus TESO gesperrt werden kann wenn man in PoE ( Path of Exile) das nutzt.


Und du meinst, das wäre mir trotz der Formulierung "_Auch nicht, wenn das wegen dem "falschen" Programm passiert._" nicht bewußt gewesen? 
Es ist völlig egal, wofür der Bot ist: Botten ist Mist. Großer Mist.

Außerdem hast du explizit nach unserer Meinung gefragt. Und ob das ein Skandal wäre. Nö, ist es nicht. 
Wenn du zu blöd bist, den anderen Bot vor dem Spielen aus zu machen: Selber schuld.


----------



## DarkButFair (10. August 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> 5.000.000 Gold?! Ach du scheiße! [emoji3][emoji6]
> 
> Womit hast du gehandelt? Hunderten von den seltenen Stilbüchern?[emoji6]



ich habe im chat geschrieben tausche 1 gold gegen 2, und das solange bis ich +5.000.000 hatte^^




Worrel schrieb:


> Und du meinst, das wäre mir trotz der Formulierung "_Auch nicht, wenn das wegen dem "falschen" Programm passiert._" nicht bewußt gewesen?
> Es ist völlig egal, wofür der Bot ist: Botten ist Mist. Großer Mist.
> 
> Außerdem hast du explizit nach unserer Meinung gefragt. Und ob das ein Skandal wäre. Nö, ist es nicht.
> Wenn du zu blöd bist, den anderen Bot vor dem Spielen aus zu machen: Selber schuld.



Mag sein das du botten großen mist findet, dennoch ändert es doch nichts daran, dass Path of Exile zu botten nichts mit TESO zutun hat.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Mag sein das du botten großen mist findet, ...


a) Das ist die forentaugliche Formulierung, die gegen keine hier geltenden Regeln verstößt.
b) Du hast explizit nach unserer Meinung gefragt.


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Das ist die forentaugliche Formulierung, die gegen keine hier geltenden Regeln verstößt.
> b) Du hast explizit nach unserer Meinung gefragt.



du bist noch nicht lange in diesem internet oder?
Wenn dich jemand nach deiner Meinung fragt, bedeutet dass, das du im gefälligst zustimmen sollst, das Händchen halten, trösten das die Bösen anderen gemoppt haben und nicht das du ihm deine Meinung sagen sollst  

Aber mal ehrlich, eher müsste man sagen das es schön ist, das TE botten nicht unsoziales Verhalten gegenüber allen Mitspielern findet


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wenn dich jemand nach deiner Meinung fragt, bedeutet dass, das du im gefälligst zustimmen sollst, ...


Grund genug, ihn mal auf den Boden, die Tatsachen und deren Zusammenhang hinzuweisen.


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Grund genug, ihn mal auf den Boden, die Tatsachen und deren Zusammenhang hinzuweisen.



dazu müsste er aber auch einsicht zeigen können 
Und bei einem der einen Kreuzzug gegen TESO aufgrund eigener Verfehlungen führen will, wage ich dies einmal zu bezweifeln


----------



## DarkButFair (11. August 2014)

Also euch ist schon bewusst wenn es um "Meinung" geht ihr es grade seid die nicht die Meinung anderer akzeptieren und nicht ich.
Außerdem ist es lächerlich wenn man Zusammenhängende Inhalte die ich sage zerstückelt und dann seine Meinung dazu sagt, wieso nimmt ihr nicht gleich einzelne Worte und puzzelt diese zu neuen Sätzen zusammen.

Ich weiß nicht ob das Ignoranz verursacht oder Verblendung, jedenfalls möchte ich euch nicht nahe treten und auf irgendeiner Art Beleidigen - bin einfach nur Ehrlich.

Zum Inhalt,

also meiner persönlichen Meinung nach finde ich botten bei sehr Grind-intensiven spielen die sehr schnell Monoton werden mit zweifel in Ordnung - bei Spielen wo die Spielökonomie nicht gestört wird finde ich sie unbedenklich (Beispiel: PoE). Hierbei möchte ich euch ein Beispiel geben das möglicherweise euch zeigt, dass "botten" mach mal nicht so "schlimm" ist.

Also Diablo 2, war früher das wohl geilste Spiel das ich je Online gespielt hatte.
Leider war es mit MH (Maphack) und botter geflutet, es gab eine so starke Inflation, dass auch die "normalen" Spieler mit dem Botten abfinden, am Ende bottete jeder wodurch keiner benachteiligt wurde.

Natürlich könnt ihr die Meinung haben, dass botten "mist" ist, es ändert dennoch nichts daran das wenn in einem Spiel alle botten keiner benachteiligt ist.

Aber hier kommen wir wieder zum Alten Thema Meinung vs Logik - ich versuche euch schlüssige Logik nahe zu bringen und Ihr kommt mit eure persönlichen subjektiven Meinung und weil ich sie nicht teile, sagt ihr gleich das ich sie nicht akzeptiere. In Meinen augen sind einige Meinungen hier so Logisch wie ein Schimpanse der in seiner Nase bohrt.

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, eure Meinung ist es ist in Ordnung in TESO (The Elder Scrolls Online) gebannt zu werden dafür, dass man in z.B. PoE (Path of Exile) oder ein anderes Spiel gebottet hat?


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2014)

Nein, dass ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung ... aber darum geht es doch garnicht.

Es geht darum, dass sich das Mitleid hier, speziell in deinem Fall, in Grenzen hält. Natürlich wünsche ich dir, dass dein TESO Account entsperrt wird, im gleichem Atemzug wünsch ich dir aber, dass dir dein PoE Account gesperrt wird. 

Das du monotone Abläufe erwähnst, mag ja stimmen ... aber ganz ehrlich? Deal with it. Punkt.

Entweder du spielst nach den Regeln der Entwickler, oder spielst eben nicht. Mehr Möglichkeiten hast du hier eigentlich nicht.

Dein "Argument", "die anderen cheaten ja auch!!11", ist kein Argument, sondern leider nur eine faule und etwas beschränkte Sichtweise.


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Also euch ist schon bewusst wenn es um "Meinung" geht ihr es grade seid die nicht die Meinung anderer akzeptieren und nicht ich.
> Außerdem ist es lächerlich wenn man Zusammenhängende Inhalte die ich sage zerstückelt und dann seine Meinung dazu sagt, wieso nimmt ihr nicht gleich einzelne Worte und puzzelt diese zu neuen Sätzen zusammen.



könnte aber auch daran liegen das *cheaten in einem MP Game* nun nicht gerade zu den Dingen gehört, wo keine richtige Meinung gibt, wie ob TESO ein gutes oder schlechtes Spiel ist und man sich nunmal eingestehen sollte, das die andere Meinung eher unter "sich raus reden" fällt, ähnlich einem "aber Herr Richter, sie wollte es doch"
Nebst dem Punkt das doch grade nicht die Meinung an deinem Fehlverhalten akzeptieren willst

Und um noch mehr Phrasen zu mähen:"Wenn die anderen von einer Brücke springen, springst du auch?"


----------



## DarkButFair (11. August 2014)

Enisra, mehr vorbei reden kann man nicht mehr.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Also euch ist schon bewusst wenn es um "Meinung" geht ihr es grade seid die nicht die Meinung anderer akzeptieren und nicht ich.


Jemanden die Meinung sagen lassen, seine Meinung akzeptieren und seiner Meinung sein sind drei verschiedene Dinge.
Und keins von den dreien schließt automatisch mit ein, daß man keine Widerworte dazu äußern darf.



> Außerdem ist es lächerlich wenn man Zusammenhängende Inhalte die ich sage zerstückelt und dann seine Meinung dazu sagt, wieso nimmt ihr nicht gleich einzelne Worte und puzzelt diese zu neuen Sätzen zusammen.


Ok, wenn du unbedingt willst ...: 

_Außerdem ist auf irgendeiner Art Beleidigen einfach nur Ehrlich. Zusammenhängende Inhalte weiß ich nicht. Wieso das Ignoranz verursacht, einzelne Worte, die ich sage, zerstückelt euch nicht. Ob es nahe treten möchte  - ?
Seine Meinung dazu - lächerlich oder Verblendung, jedenfalls wenn man "Ich bin nicht" und dann "und nimmt und" sagt, puzzelt ihr diese gleich zu neuen Sätzen zusammen.
_
Macht aber nicht viel Sinn ... 



> Ich weiß nicht ob das Ignoranz verursacht oder Verblendung, jedenfalls möchte ich euch nicht nahe treten und auf irgendeiner Art Beleidigen - bin einfach nur Ehrlich.


Ein ehrlicher Botter? Das ist fast so gut wie ein ehrlicher Politiker. 



> - bei Spielen wo die Spielökonomie nicht gestört wird finde ich sie unbedenklich


Sobald du in dem Spiel handeln kannst - besonders: ingame Währung-, beeinflusst Botten die Spielökonomie.



> Also Diablo 2, war früher... mit MH (Maphack) und botter geflutet, es gab eine so starke Inflation, dass auch die "normalen" Spieler mit dem Botten abfinden, am Ende bottete jeder wodurch keiner benachteiligt wurde.


Ähem, nein. Es hat *nicht jeder *gebottet oder sich damit in dem Sinne abgefunden, daß er das OK gefunden hätte.



> Natürlich könnt ihr die Meinung haben, dass botten "mist" ist, es ändert dennoch nichts daran das wenn in einem Spiel alle botten keiner benachteiligt ist.


Ja, super. Wenn alle bei ihren Nachbarn einbrechen, ist im großen Ganzen auch keiner benachteiligt. Tolles Argument.



> Aber hier kommen wir wieder zum Alten Thema Meinung vs Logik - ich versuche euch schlüssige Logik nahe zu bringen und Ihr kommt mit eure persönlichen subjektiven Meinung ...


Eher Meinung vs. andere Meinung. 
Die übrigens immer subjektiv ist - eine "objektive Meinung" wäre ein Fakt und keine Meinung mehr.

Und klar ist eine Aussage wie "Wenn *alle *botten und das vom Hersteller geduldet wird, hat keiner einen Nachteil" eine logisch korrekte Aussage. 
Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß derjenige, der diesen Fakt akzeptiert, Freudensprünge machen und den Bot Download starten muß - es gibt genug Gründe, *trotzdem *das Originalspiel nur so spielen zu wollen, wie der Hersteller es ursprünglich gedacht hatte und Botuser zu verachten.



> In Meinen augen sind einige Meinungen hier so Logisch wie ein Schimpanse der in seiner Nase bohrt.


Meinungen müssen nicht logisch sein - schau dir alleine mal die Religionen an.
Und es ist sehr logisch, daß der Schimpanse in der Nase bohrt, wenn sich dort was festgesetzt hat. Wie soll er das denn sonst weg kriegen? 



> Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, eure Meinung ist es ist in Ordnung in TESO (The Elder Scrolls Online) gebannt zu werden dafür, dass man in z.B. PoE (Path of Exile) oder ein anderes Spiel gebottet hat?


Es ist meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung, wenn du einen Bot im Hintergrund laufen hast, der theoretisch zum Botten in TESO genutzt werden könnte. Schließlich könntest du ja problemlos einen TESO Bot schreiben und den "PoEBot" nennen.

Zudem ist der Tatbestand ja komplett gesehen: Du hast ein Botprogramm laufen und du hast übermenschlich schnelle Tastenanschläge fabriziert - ist doch *logisch*, daß das als Bot Nutzung gewertet wird.


----------



## BiJay (11. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> also meiner persönlichen Meinung nach finde ich botten bei sehr Grind-intensiven spielen die sehr schnell Monoton werden mit zweifel in Ordnung - bei Spielen wo die Spielökonomie nicht gestört wird finde ich sie unbedenklich (Beispiel: PoE).


In PoE kann man mit anderen Spielern handeln. Also wenn Spieler botten und ihre erbottete Währung oder Gegenstände mit anderen Spielern tauschen, beeinflusst das sehr wohl die Spielökonomie. Diablo 2 ist auch wirklich das schlechteste Beispiel, das du da wählen kannst. Denn dort war die Spielökonomie wohl eine der schlechtesten, eben wegen dem Botten und Dupen. Bei Runescape konnte man sehr gut den Unterschied sehen, was Bots anrichten konnten. Da gab es Zeiten, wo die Spielwelten mit Bots überfüllt waren und Zeiten, wo es nahezu keine Bots gab. Das hatte einen gravierenden Einfluss auf die Preise fast aller Gegenstände. Wer bottet, mindert den Spielspaß anderer Spieler, wenn auch nur indirekt. Nur sind die Bot-Nutzer wirklich zu blöd, das zu schnallen, wie man leider bei dir gut sehen kann.


----------



## DarkButFair (13. August 2014)

Du redest total an mir vorbei und stimmst mir zu ohne es selbst zu merken, finde das fazinierend...

Du hast mir damit zugestimmt, dass wenn die Spielökonomie kein negativen Einfluss kriegt durch botten für dich in Ordnung ist.
Abgesehen davon das du Unrecht im Bezug auf PoE uvm Spielen hast weil du unübersehbar nicht die fähigkeit beseitzt deine eigene Meinung objektive zuende zu denken wie man sagt.

Aber die distanz erhört sich... inzwichen kommt es mir immer mehr so vor als wenn ich als Vulkanier mit 6 Jährige Menschen mit Vernumpft über schlüssige Logik zu unterhalten.

Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr aus eure Persönlichen Meinung etwas gegen "botter" habt, objektive ist keiner dabei euch - weshalb ihr soviele "Fehler" macht, eure gedanken brückeln an den ecken & kankten und das einzige was mich überrascht ist das obwohl es unübersehbar ist ihr es nicht sieht. So gesehen habt ihr mir gezeigt das sogar das ich mich auch irren kann^^


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr aus eure Persönlichen Meinung etwas gegen "botter" habt, objektive ist keiner dabei euch - [...]


Genau das ist ist falsch. Entweder willst du diesen Punkt nicht verstehen, oder du bist einfach nicht in der Lage dazu.

Worrel hat es dir doch im Grunde erklärt: Spiele, die ein was für immer geartetes Wirtschaftssystem haben, d.h. wo Spieler mit Spielern interagieren, ist botten objektiv betrachtet unfair und greift eben in diese Spielmechanik ein.

D.h. du greifst, z.B., in das Warenwirtschaftssystem und den Handel ein. Jemand, der sich einen besonderen Gegenstand *erspielt* hat, d.h. also massig Zeit dafür investiert hat, möchte diesen Gegenstand nun zu einem angemessenen Preis verkaufen. Jemand der einen Bot 24/7 laufen lässt, genau den gleichen Gegenstand findet bzw. in der gleichen Zeit dutzende Gegenstände, wird diesen Gegenstand für deutlich weniger verkaufen, als der Spieler, der diesen Gegenstand "hart" erarbeitet hat.

Wenn du einem Spiel, wo es keine Interaktion mit anderen Spielern bzw. ein Handelssystem gibt, sprich Singeplayer Spiele, einen Bot nutzt, wird niemand was dagegen haben ... in einem MP / Online Spiel ist der Verwendung von einem Bot ein absolutes No-Go und Gründe dafür wurden dir hier zu hauf genannt.

Rein objektiv gesprochen.


----------



## PcJuenger (13. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Du redest total an mir vorbei und stimmst mir zu ohne es selbst zu merken, finde das fazinierend...
> 
> Du hast mir damit zugestimmt, dass wenn die Spielökonomie kein negativen Einfluss kriegt durch botten für dich in Ordnung ist.
> Abgesehen davon das du Unrecht im Bezug auf PoE uvm Spielen hast weil du unübersehbar nicht die fähigkeit beseitzt deine eigene Meinung objektive zuende zu denken wie man sagt.
> ...



Ich finde es faszinierend, wie sich plötzlich deine Meinung ändert, nur weil man dir nicht mehr zustimmt ^^
Wenn du Bots nutzen willst, bitte, aber erwarte doch nicht, dass das Alle total geil finden und dir 100% zustimmen. Vor wem willst du's denn rechtfertigen? Vor uns oder vor dir selbst? 
Bots nutzen ist Mist, aber wenn man's tut, kann man doch wenigstens zu stehen und nicht die Absolution bei völlig Fremden suchen. 

Und ich gehe jetzt mal nicht auf deine Rechtschreibung und der damit vollkommenen Grundlosigkeit deiner Arroganz ein.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Du redest total an mir vorbei


Entschuldigung, aber wer jetzt?



> Du hast mir damit zugestimmt, dass wenn die Spielökonomie kein negativen Einfluss kriegt durch botten für dich in Ordnung ist.


Interessant. 
Einer von uns beiden hat ein Problem damit, Texte zu lesen und richtig zu interpretieren. Wo wurde dem denn zugestimmt?



> Abgesehen davon das du Unrecht im Bezug auf PoE uvm Spielen hast weil du unübersehbar nicht die fähigkeit beseitzt deine eigene Meinung objektive zuende zu denken wie man sagt.


Man kann eine Sache kalt und logisch von allen Seiten betrachten, aber trotzdem aus verschiedenen Gründen bestimmte Fakten ignorieren.

Beispielsweise sind Aids, Krebs, Massenkarambolagen, Naturkatastrophen, Kriege, Religionsfanatiker, Amokläufer und Völkermorde alles prima Sachen, wenn man sie _alleine unter dem Aspekt der Überbevölkerung des Planeten _betrachtet. Denn - rein logisch gesehen - erhöhen sich damit die Ressourcen und die Chance für die restlichen Überlebenden. 

Dennoch bin ich froh, daß gegen diese Dinge vieles gemacht wird, denn eine Welt ohne diese Dinge wäre eine bessere.



> ... inzwichen kommt es mir immer mehr so vor als wenn ich als Vulkanier mit 6 Jährige Menschen mit Vernumpft über schlüssige Logik zu unterhalten.


Selbst Mr. Spock ist nicht unfehlbar. Nicht umsonst hat er McCoy oft mit seiner kalten Art auf die Palme gebracht und Kirk dann aus den entsprechenden Argumenten der beiden die sinnvolle Vorgehensweise herausgepickt - die eben nicht immer logisch war.



> Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr aus eure Persönlichen Meinung etwas gegen "botter" habt, objektive ist keiner dabei euch - weshalb ihr soviele "Fehler" macht, eure gedanken brückeln an den ecken & kankten


Mir war nicht klar, daß hier irgendwer auf einer Anklagebank sitzt und sich lückenlos verteidigen muß.

Desweiteren steht es dir ja frei, andere mit Argumenten zu überzeugen. Aber freu dich nicht zu früh - Auch wenn du nur logische Argumente vorbringen solltest, werden dir trotzdem nicht alle freudestrahlend zustimmen.


----------



## BiJay (13. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Du redest total an mir vorbei und stimmst mir zu ohne es selbst zu merken, finde das fazinierend...
> 
> Du hast mir damit zugestimmt, dass wenn die Spielökonomie kein negativen Einfluss kriegt durch botten für dich in Ordnung ist.
> Abgesehen davon das du Unrecht im Bezug auf PoE uvm Spielen hast weil du unübersehbar nicht die fähigkeit beseitzt deine eigene Meinung objektive zuende zu denken wie man sagt.
> ...


Ich glaube wir beide verstehen unter Logik etwas anderes. Bei dir heißt Logik, das alles stimmt, was du sagst und alle anderen dir nur zustimmen, egal was sie eigentlich schreiben. Sorry, aber so funktioniert Logik nicht, aber das dir zu sagen, hat ja somit keinen Sinn. Nur ein Hinweis: Wenn alle anderen deiner Logik nicht folgen können, solltest du sie vielleicht genauer erklären.


----------



## DarkButFair (13. August 2014)

Habe dies schon versucht, aber ihr redet an mir vorbei. Es ist so das fast alles was ich geschrieben hatte, anschließend das was ihr verstanden habt nichts damit zu tun hat mit dem was ich gesagt hatte.

Als Beispiel, meine ich: "Findet ihr es in Ordnung, wenn man von einem Spiel gesperrt wird wegen botten, wenn man nicht gebottet hat in diesem Spiel sondern in einem anderen?"

Darauf hin antwortet ihr: "Wenn du in dem Spiel bottest, dann solltest du auch gebannt werden!"



Ganz ehrlich, dass ist nur eines der Beispiele die mir aufgefallen sind...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das schlimmste ist, dass man dann anschließend weil man euch darauf versucht hinzuweisen, gesagt bekommen, dass man die "Meinung" anderer nicht akzeptiert da fällt mir nur das ein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (13. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Als Beispiel, meine ich: "Findet ihr es in Ordnung, wenn man von einem Spiel gesperrt wird wegen botten, wenn man nicht gebottet hat in diesem Spiel sondern in einem anderen?"
> 
> Darauf hin antwortet ihr: "Wenn du in dem Spiel bottest, dann solltest du auch gebannt werden!"



Es wurde in diesem Zusammenhang geschrieben, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass das System in TESO angeschlagen hat, weil du eben 

a) Makros benutzt hast und
b) zur gleichen Zeit einen Bot laufen gehabt hast

Es kann also durchaus sein, dass das ein "False-Positive" ist - was natürlich von deiner Seite her schwer nachzuweisen sein dürfte - vlt. solltest du dir die Beiträge ein wenig genauer durchlesen, bevor du sinnlose Facepalms austeilst.
Auf der ersten oder zweiten Seite, war alles super ok und nun machst du alle anderen lächerlich ..

Ganz ehrlich, meine Meinung bleibt, dass ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin, dass du in TESO nur so simple Makros verwendet hast.
Kannst erzählen, was du willst, aber wenn du generell schon zugibst in Spielen zu botten und dass es in POE auch keinen Einfluss auf die Ökonomie hat, dann bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, ob du so "schlau" bist, einen Account mit zick Spielstunden in TESO nicht aufs Spiel zu setzen - egal was du hier erzählst.

Mitleid hab ich auch keins und wenn Bethesda dir eh einen Refund anbietet, wieso nimmst den nicht einfach an und aus?!

Höchstwahrscheinlich hast halt einfach Schei*e gebaut und jetzt steh dazu ... in Fällen, wo Leute zu Unrecht gebannt wurden, hat man eigentlich immer gelesen, dass sich das auch klären lies.


----------



## Enisra (13. August 2014)

vorallem sollte man sich auch mal vorher diese Ansammlung von Buchstaben aka. AGB durchlesen ob die Verwendung von solchen Makros gestattet ist


----------



## DarkButFair (13. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem sollte man sich auch mal vorher diese Ansammlung von Buchstaben aka. AGB durchlesen ob die Verwendung von solchen Makros gestattet ist



Angesicht dessen das ich geschrieben hatte: "dass ich extra beim Support von ZM angerufen habe um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und die mir das OK gegeben hatten", dann so eine aussage zu hören...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



golani79 
Es ist in Ordnung, dass dies deine Meinung ist & dass du mir nicht glauben willst - es ändert dennoch nichts daran (Beispiel oben) dass es immer solche Trolls gibt die "sinnlos" Dinge schreiben.
Und ganz ehrlich, lieber mache ich mich darüber lustig als mich darüber aufzuregen / weinen.

Das du dich im Bezug der Ökonomie irrst, ist ein anderes Thema & da respektiere ich auch deine Meinung - dass heißt aber nicht das sie Wahr ist.

​


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2014)

DarkButFair schrieb:


> Das du dich im Bezug der Ökonomie irrst, ist ein anderes Thema [...]


Er irrt sich aber nicht, genauso wenig wie die anderen User hier. 

Was verlangst du noch von uns, sollen wir dir den Sachverhalt aufmalen? Wir haben es dir hier in relativ einfachen Beispielen probiert zu erklären. Wenn du es nicht verstehst, oder verstehen willst, ist das in Ordnung ... dann ist aber die Diskussion hier zu ende.

Sinnlos /facepalm Bildchen posten ist uncool und außerdem komplett mir allein gestattet! So!


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sinnlos /facepalm Bildchen posten ist uncool und außerdem komplett mir allein gestattet! So!


Lurchi, Lurchi! /facepalm Post, gogo!


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2014)

Mowl!


----------



## DarkButFair (13. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Er irrt sich aber nicht, genauso wenig wie die anderen User hier.
> 
> Was verlangst du noch von uns, sollen wir dir den Sachverhalt aufmalen? Wir haben es dir hier in relativ einfachen Beispielen probiert zu erklären. Wenn du es nicht verstehst, oder verstehen willst, ist das in Ordnung ... dann ist aber die Diskussion hier zu ende.
> 
> Sinnlos /facepalm Bildchen posten ist uncool und außerdem komplett mir allein gestattet! So!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und für den satz "Sinnlos /facepalm" ein extra:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wir haben es dir hier in relativ einfachen Beispielen probiert zu erklären.
Wenn du es nicht verstehst, oder verstehen willst, ist das in Ordnung ... dann ist aber die Diskussion hier zu ende.

Es würde dir helfen, wenn du es dir das selbst mal sagen, wäre zumindest mal ein Anfang... weil du offensichtlich viele Probleme hast. 
Außerdem bist du offensichtlich nicht im Stande die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren, geschweige den im Stande den Sachverhalt Nachzuvollziehen, wodurch du möglicherweise "Einsicht" bekommen würdest.

Das ironische ist hier, großteils habe ich keine "Meinung" sondern gebe nur Fakten/Tatsachen wieder und dann solche Reaktionen zu bekommen und dann zu sehen, dass ihr alles so dreht wie ihr wollt - zeigt mir wirklich, dass ihr unfähig seid eure eigene Umwelt bzw. die Realität also das was Tatsächlich ist, wahr zu nehmen - sondern nur "Subjektive" sieht.

Um dir weil du es immer noch nicht merkst & den anderen mal ein Beispiel zu geben das zur Relation steht was ich hier die ganze Zeit ertragen muss:

Ich erzähle euch, dass es kein Autounfall gab!

Darauf hin höre ich von euch:

Ja, ich hab es gesehen, der ist voll in Ihn reingerammt! (obwohl du nicht dabei warst)
Wieso will er das nicht sehen, er hat doch selbst gesagt das es ein Autounfall gab!

....

Ganz ehrlich, bei solchen reaktionen fällt mir nur eines ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2014)

Genau ... ich schließ den Thread.


----------



## Exar-K (13. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau ... ich schließ den Thread.


Dabei wurde es doch gerade so spannend.


----------

